# My transmission guy is clueless SOMEONE PLEASE HELP !!!



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

OK so i am looking for ANY bit of help here. Last week i was snow plowing with my truck (2000 Ford F-350 4x4 diesel). When i went to leave the parking lot the truck wont shift from 2 to 3rd gear. so i pulled over and restarted the truck to see if that helped, it did nothing, i then brought the truck to a friend who is a mechanic, he looked it over and used his scan tool, the found a couple of codes related to the transmission. He then suggested that i bring it to a transmission shop becuase he didnt have alot of time to look at it more indepth. He said he tought it was something simple but we would know untill he pulled the pan. I then brought it to a tranmission shop who a friend recomended. The guy said he would call me a day or so, she he tells me that he found a lot of metal in the pan and i would need a complete rebuid, costing around $2200, I said of do it i need that the truck for work, so i got the truck back and drove it for 3 days and it started doing the same thing as i brought it in for. I called him and he said to get it to him right away. I had it towed to his shop. He called me and said when the truck got there it was fine and it shifted good. so i was frustered i told him to look it over agfain and to call me. He called me the next day and said one of the values looked like it may be sticking so he fixed, and i got the truck back... Now today i started plowing and it started shifting funny when the temp was around 150 degrees so when it after that it wouldnt shift from 2 to 3rd like before. I then called the guy and told him and he didnt know what to say, he is lost and im really frustered. So im asking for any help or suggestions, if any one is a tranny guy or knows someone i can pick there brain. I just dont want to have to give to truck to another tranmoission guy and pay again. So any Help would be wonderful, im desprate.


Thanks
Bob Haak
585 303 4813


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our 94 F150 had a E4OD tranny in it and it did the same thing, it went from 1st to 2nd ok but 2nd to 3rd seemed to hesitate until the rpms were up to 4k then bang! it went into 3rd grear, it went in for a total overhaul and he said there are electronic packs of some kind in there and one of them went bad. My guess is he didnt replace them. I asked for all of the old parts back so I could look at them. Also I found on my scan tool the vehicle speed sensor was bad and if I remember right that too cause this to shift funny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have him drop the pan again, and see if there is more shavings in the pan again. It is highly likely that he didn't get all the junk out and he may be rebuilding your tranny again for you if he didn't. Assuming he gave you some kind of warranty.

Did he flush the system? There are some conflicting opionions on getting all the crap out of the cooler or having to replace the cooler.

What all was replaced\rebuilt? Did he replace the TC as well? Could be crap caught in there as well.


----------



## slclawn (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey i had almost the same problem on my ford when i had a new trans put in. Turns out there are solenoids in the trans and my ford dealer pinched a wire putting the trans back together mine was the over drive solenoid so it would not shift in to OD. Have him check those for a bad one or pinched wire hope this helps.wesport


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Man this sucks I know the feeling about having to take it to another shop and pay again. I learned my lesson any truck with transmission or engine problems goes right to the manufacture for work.

I went through this with my 97 and ended up one week short of a year later having ford put in a transmission it cost me another 3K but it at least came with a 3 year 36K warranty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scuba875;382241 said:


> Man this sucks I know the feeling about having to take it to another shop and pay again. I learned my lesson any truck with transmission or engine problems goes right to the manufacture for work.
> 
> I went through this with my 97 and ended up one week short of a year later having ford put in a transmission it cost me another 3K but it at least came with a 3 year 36K warranty.


I absolutely disagree with your first statement. If you are having issues with a relatively new transmission, don't bring it back to the dealer, because they install the same junk that is giving you the problem as well as not removing all the slop in a tranny that causes problems. I have a '94 Dodge that went through a tranny a year until I had a Jasper installed, yeah a Jasper. The dealer rebuilt every single one up until that point and there was at least 1 storm a year that left me hanging.

I have 2 Torqshifts, 1 had the so-called updated snap ring. Little over a year later, guess what happened. The so-called updated snap ring let loose again and I was without a truck for 2 weeks in the middle of winter.

Find a good shop, have them take the time to fix the trannsmission properly, including removing all the factory tolerances that cause problems in transmissions. I get 3/36 even in a plow truck from my shop. And they do a far superior job compared to anything that comes out of a dealer.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;382327 said:


> I absolutely disagree with your first statement. If you are having issues with a relatively new transmission, don't bring it back to the dealer, because they install the same junk that is giving you the problem as well as not removing all the slop in a tranny that causes problems. I have a '94 Dodge that went through a tranny a year until I had a Jasper installed, yeah a Jasper. The dealer rebuilt every single one up until that point and there was at least 1 storm a year that left me hanging.
> 
> I have 2 Torqshifts, 1 had the so-called updated snap ring. Little over a year later, guess what happened. The so-called updated snap ring let loose again and I was without a truck for 2 weeks in the middle of winter.
> 
> Find a good shop, have them take the time to fix the trannsmission properly, including removing all the factory tolerances that cause problems in transmissions. I get 3/36 even in a plow truck from my shop. And they do a far superior job compared to anything that comes out of a dealer.


Trans problem and Dodge - Never heard that before xysport


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Mark I have never had any luck with transmission shops. Maybe you have a good mechanic I don't know but I have put transmissions in five trucks over the years. 2 of those trucks a 97 F350 and a 89 3500 Chevy Suburban I put 2 in. All were done at transmission shops and not one ever drove like it should from that point on. Not one of them lasted much more then a year and not one of those shops would fix the problem under their so called warranty. These were not plow trucks either. They pulled trailers in the summer. Maybe I have just had bad luck but in my experience the only trans I have had done that turned out ok was the 2nd trans put in the F-350 at Badger Ford in Wisconsin. All they work on are trucks F-350's and up to semi's. Maybe I wouldn't have had as good of results with a regular dealer I don't know. I had it back the next day and it drove perfectly until the day I sold it 3 years later.

I am not trying to start an argument but this is just my experience with transmission shops and not one of them turned out good.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

If my goes, or so I say when my goes. I will take it here www.brianstruckshop.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;382327 said:


> If you are having issues with a relatively new transmission, don't bring it back to the dealer, because they install the same junk that is giving you the problem as well as not removing all the slop in a tranny that causes problems. I have a '94 Dodge that went through a tranny a year until I had a Jasper installed, yeah a Jasper. The dealer rebuilt every single one up until that point and there was at least 1 storm a year that left me hanging.
> 
> Find a good shop, have them take the time to fix the trannsmission properly, including removing all the factory tolerances that cause problems in transmissions. I get 3/36 even in a plow truck from my shop. And they do a far superior job compared to anything that comes out of a dealer.





scottL;382466 said:


> Trans problem and Dodge - Never heard that before xysport


WHatever. Have you tried reading comprehension? Some people have gotten upset with me for using large type, so I'll go with a different color and see if that helps.

Have you ever checked out the Dodge forums? Have you ever hear of John DiMartino? He readily admits Dodge trannies can be junk right fromt the factory, some good, some bad. And if anyone knows Dodges and trucks, he does. He's a member here, check out some of his posts, maybe you'll learn something.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;382668 said:


> WHatever. Have you tried reading comprehension? *Some people have gotten upset with me for using large type, so I'll go with a different color and see if that helps*.
> 
> .


Color blind people may have a hard time seeing the green tex..:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;382676 said:


> Color blind people may have a hard time seeing the green tex..:waving:


Up yours, buddy.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;382668 said:


> WHatever. Have you tried reading comprehension? Some people have gotten upset with me for using large type, so I'll go with a different color and see if that helps.
> 
> Have you ever checked out the Dodge forums? Have you ever hear of John DiMartino? He readily admits Dodge trannies can be junk right fromt the factory, some good, some bad. And if anyone knows Dodges and trucks, he does. He's a member here, check out some of his posts, maybe you'll learn something.


uuuuuuuh, sarcasm my friend. I myself have lived through a hellish dodge trans problem before. I went to chevy and have had zero trans problems ever since.

"Reading Comprehension" who were you talking about again......


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I must agree with EIB, I have a BTS in my Ford and my Dodge is going to get a Goerend Bros.
For diesel applications see below.
Ford trannies;
BTS, Suncoast, or John Wood Automotive.
Dodge trannies;
Suncoast, or Goerend Bro.
GM;
Suncoast


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Does your trans shop have a scanner that can check the electrical components in it. I see all to often shops will recommend a full rebuild instead of fixing the actual problem.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Bob did you get this fixed ? I am in Rochester as well , what shop did you use ?? I happen to know a few tranny shop owners..I will give ya a call..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

EIB;382666 said:


> If my goes, or so I say when my goes. I will take it here www.brianstruckshop.com


That's the best place for a Ford rebuild on a superduty. I know many guys having hos trannies and no issues.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Well there is a guy from Orange County NY area who drove his truck out to BTS to get it done right.. so I would say that says a lot about Brian and BTS trannys... it was something like 15 or 18 hours one way..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

gslam88;384053 said:


> Well there is a guy from Orange County NY area who drove his truck out to BTS to get it done right.. so I would say that says a lot about Brian and BTS trannys... it was something like 15 or 18 hours one way..


If I had a SD and needed a tranny, that's where I would go!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

If the thought of driving to FL or AR for a trans is too far to go. I know both BTS and Suncoast will ship their transmissions to your door or the trans shop of your choice. Personally I would do the trans r/r myself.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Heres the problem, If you take your truck to a trans shop for a "rebuild" there are reusing the old case. The old WORN IN case. The old case that may have microscopic metal shavings still in it. My advice and the advice I give my customers is Jasper. Jasper stands behind their transmissions 100%. Go with Jasper or keep being frustrated and shelling out $$ for useless tows.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

NorthernILPlwr;384343 said:


> Heres the problem, If you take your truck to a trans shop for a "rebuild" there are reusing the old case. The old WORN IN case. The old case that may have microscopic metal shavings still in it. My advice and the advice I give my customers is Jasper. Jasper stands behind their transmissions 100%. Go with Jasper or keep being frustrated and shelling out $$ for useless tows.


There is a huge flaw in your thinking.. as Jasper uses the old cases too... right from the Jasper website

Give Your Vehicle a New Lease on Life with JASPER.
That big oil slick in your driveway or those strange noises from under your hood don't have to mean you'll be saddled with a new car payment soon. Instead, your trusted installer can drop in a completely *remanufactured* JASPER domestic or import engine, transmission or differential and get back on the road again quickly!

SO why is one remanufactured transmission better then another one? if a company stands behind them and are local.. or gives better support and service like BTS.?? Even right from the factory some just don't get it right.. so when you find the right rebuilder to do it right. .go with them.. for Ford. the BTS is one that does it right!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What 'wears' on a case? I thought it was the internals that 'wore' out.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

The case won't have debris in it if it is cleaned properly. Dip it in a hot tank. 

Mark, depends on the trans. There are some were they use the case to hold clutch plates from turning. I haven't seen It to a point to were they completly worn out the case, but there are small groves. The only time I've replaced a case is if something grenades and cracks the case.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I have been to Jasper, I have seen with my own eyes the assembly line that rebuilds their transmissions. Jasper does nothing more than a soft parts rebuild, period. They do nothing different to the case that would remove "microscopic metal particles" than what any other shop would do. They just do it on a larger scale. Don't kid yourself about Jasper, I have a LOT of experience with them and their so called warranty. I was the lead mechanic for four years on a fleet of trucks, about 180 of them. We went through a lot of trannies, Jasper wanted our account and we did try them, as well as the OEM. The only thing Jasper ever stood behind was their corporate lawyers. Their warranty is a farce plain and simple. If you happen to have a Jasper rep as them about the "MonsterBox" trans, that was supposedly the baddest diesel trans out there so they said. They even had a impressive warranty. They stated in the warranty " no fine print" yeah right. They mysteriously had some "supplier issues" and have since pulled that trans from the shelves. They have refused all MB warranty claims.
NorthernILPlwr no personal offense meant at all by any of what I said above. Myself and others I know have went around and around with them on more occasions than I can count and that name strikes a nerve.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Ggg6;384422 said:


> If you happen to have a Jasper rep as them about the "MonsterBox" trans, that was supposedly the baddest diesel trans out there so they said. They even had a impressive warranty. They stated in the warranty " no fine print" yeah right. They mysteriously had some "supplier issues" and have since pulled that trans from the shelves. They have refused all MB warranty claims.


If this is the same MB that was sold for the Ford Lightnings they are junk. Some people would not even get 1 mile before then went bad. I don't have a MB but would read about them after Jasper started building them. BUT I would hear that Jasper would send a new trans to you, but sometimes it would be bad to.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes they were originally designed by the same Ford trans engineer Greg Evans. The diesel version had some different parts due to different RPM and higher torque, but essentially they are the same trans. Jasper bought the rights and process to build these transmissions from him. They even had a separate factory and he wrote the procedure they were to be built by. Here is what I assume happened. After he fulfilled the contractual obligation and left Jasper to their own accord the quality went down hill, I am sure due in the name of higher profits. The early versions were good trannies built back when Greg was over seeing the operation. I can't speak for the Lightning crowd but what happened in the diesel market was the warranties were flat out denied, stating abuse or racing use. The warranty specifically said unlimited h/p and application.
Unfortunately in my case we were stuck in a national contract. So our only option was to turn over the rebuilt Jasper trannies to another rebuilder as rebuildable cores.


----------

